# Soap Cutter, Log Cutter and Soap Babies



## Deda (Nov 24, 2010)

Log cutter by Deda Notions




Baby Batches by Deda Notions




Tank Love1 by Deda Notions


----------



## cwarren (Nov 24, 2010)

COOL Deda ... Quite the setup


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 24, 2010)

Those all look great.  That's a lot of soap!  Do you make that much in one session?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 25, 2010)

You have the Tank! I love mine. The soap babies look cute.


----------



## savondebilal (Nov 25, 2010)

*bilal hito*

beautiful & sturdy looking - kudos!

- bilal hito


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 25, 2010)

I just looked through your photos and I LOVE your soap kitchen (nice family by the way).  I dream of having that kind of space and set up.  Beautiful.  Lots of hard work and planning setting that up I bet.
Maybe if I stick with soaping I could have some simular.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 26, 2010)

oooooooooooooahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Beautiful setup!  And beautiful soaps!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## llineb (Nov 27, 2010)

I have equipment envy!  Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Deda (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks all, I'm pretty happy with my soap room (and my family!)


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Jan 8, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the top of your soaps!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice pastel colours on your soap babies.  :wink:


----------



## fionab (Jan 8, 2011)

Lovely soap and what a setup? Sooo jealous :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 8, 2011)

Love your soap and your space!


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2011)

You are so organized. I wish for many things, which include a beautiful soap space like yours, but mostly I would love to be so organized. You are a lucky person!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 8, 2011)

Love your everythings :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 8, 2011)

I had to come back and take another look. Can I ask what you used for that teal colored soap?


----------



## Deda (Jan 8, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I had to come back and take another look. Can I ask what you used for that teal colored soap?



75% of my soap is colored with Pop or Pop blends. This one is a blend of Green Apple and Blueberry.

Glad ya'll like my soapies!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 8, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I love them soapies; especially that teal one. It speaks to me.


----------

